
AMD Readies Ryzen 3 2200GE and Ryzen 5 2400GE APUs with Reduced TDP - deafcalculus
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12428/amd-readies-ryzen-3-2200ge-ryzen-5-2400ge-apus-with-reduced-tdp
======
Zekio
this is great news for those wanting to create a Mediacenter PC

